# Basic Sailing Simulator



## Gatorsailor1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a sailing simulator program that truly teaches the basics of sailing and is interactive? Would appreciate anyones experience (good or bad). Thank you.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

sailsimulator.com

Try that. I've just been playing around with the free demo for a few minutes, and I think its really solid. The demo includes dingy sailing, but that's actually a really great way to learn. You can set your own wind wave and weather conditions, you've got sail trim controls...probably pretty great for getting the basic principals down if you don't have access to the water.

If you buy the full version you can play with more complex boats...up to VOR racers apparently. Give it a try. Kinda fun.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I might check that out, Couple years ago I was playing with a neat racing simulator, don't think that one would be good for basic learning, good for learning the rules of racing though.


----------

